# Organizing Lathe Chuck Keys



## BROCKWOOD (Jul 6, 2017)

It seems that for a lathe there are certain tools that need to be ever present.  Since different lathes are layed out differently & use their own version of various tools for every day use, I started paying attention to where the You Tubers (I call them Professors) placed their tools.  This is not easy to spot, since they all tend to focus on the work at hand.  So, I'm hoping we can all provide our solutions that meet our individual needs.  Just provide the make & model of your lathe, a pic of your tool holder & a brief description.  Hope you join in!

Mine is a Grizzly G0773 combo (not my finest decision).  My holder has a space for each of my 3 & 4 jaw chuck keys, an Allen Wrench for adjusting stops, cross slide etc & 1 other T Handle.  It is made of measured pieces of 1/2" electrical conduit, the top of which is sort of cam ground to keep all the handles horizontal.


----------



## David S (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a small shop and my Atlas 618 is tucked in one corner.  This is my main go to work area, so most of the much used stuff is close at hand.
The various chuck keys, allen keys, and lathe wrench are all on the bottom row of the dark grey slated shelf in the upper left.  That slanted shelf also contains various tail stock chuck, live centres, dead centres etc.
The QCTP tools are mid section on the small white shelf directly behind and above the middle of the lathe bed.




David


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 6, 2017)

I keep a drawer full of lathe and drill chuck keys.  On my drill press I keep the key attached by a magnet.  On the lathe I use the most I do the same thing.  If I swap out the chuck then I swap out the key too.


----------



## MozamPete (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a wall mounted shelf behind my lathe for all the lathe tools.  It's a small lathe (Myford ML7, 7 x 20) so is narrow enough that reaching over it is not a problem.  One shelf has holes for the MT2 tail stock tools (drill chuck, live center, etc) and the chuck key.


----------



## strantor (Jul 6, 2017)

I love threads like this, exhibitions of organizational skills that I envy.
You want to know where my drill chuck keys are? So do I.
Has anyone seen my 5/32" T-handle allen?

I generally keep all my lathe tools on the windowsill above the lathe. But the one thing I need is never there.

My 5/32 from my _*dedicated*_ (not to be used elsewhere, ever) lathe t-handle set is missing because last week I had to rob it to work on the truck. 
I had to rob it because the 5/32 from my garage set was missing.
The 5/32 was missing from the garage set since I fixed the lawnmower last year.
And both of them are probably hiding out in the trunk of my wife's car along with my tailstock wrench and those inserts that I am 100% sure I bought.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 6, 2017)

Here is mine, eye bolts with long shanks and bolted with 2 nuts on to the utility unistrut piece that runs the length of the stand.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 6, 2017)

And here is the eye level storage for tools needed when chambering AR15 barrels, the cut down T handles are wrenches for the spider chucks. All are resting on magnetic rail from HF.


----------



## talvare (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's mine. Just used two-hole conduit clamps to hang the keys through.




Ted


----------



## strantor (Jul 6, 2017)

That stainless looks sharp


----------



## bobl (Jul 6, 2017)

strantor said:


> That stainless looks sharp



I use old speaker magnet on tail stock for chuck key and centre drills and on drill press for key and taper drift 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 6, 2017)

strantor said:


> ..........................
> And both of them are probably hiding out in the trunk of my wife's car along with my tailstock wrench and those inserts that I am 100% sure I bought.


And what your wife doing with them???


----------



## strantor (Jul 6, 2017)

4gsr said:


> And what your wife doing with them???


Probably setting her groceries on them.


----------



## 12bolts (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a drawer full of tools for my lathe, (spanners, allen keys, screwdrivers, chuck keys, files, scrapers, shims, picks, bits'n'bobs, and other assorted junk.
What I am using at the time determines what I have out ready to hand.

Cheers Phil


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 9, 2017)

My organization of chuck keys is follows
 My 15" Sheldon


My 9" South Bend Lathe


Drill chuck keys


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 9, 2017)

I have downsized my equipment and just have a small lathe and mini-mill. They are part of my clock shop which is only 250 sq. ft. So everything is pretty compact and in easy reach.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 9, 2017)

GOOD GRIEF! What happened?


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 10, 2017)

Rockytime said:


> GOOD GRIEF! What happened?


Looks like a triple post of his pictures.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 13, 2017)

My chuck key holder, also made from conduit and other scrap metal. No pretty but it works as intended.


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks pretty to me.


----------



## TXShelbyman (Jul 16, 2017)

I built this shelf a few weeks ago to organize my chucks, keys an tooling for my mill.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 16, 2017)

Organizing?


----------

